# Need copy of ICD-10 Connect Vol 2



## Scaldwell14 (Sep 9, 2010)

Can some one please send me a copy of the AAPC ICD-10 Connect Vol 2 please.

Shay
showell@firstmedok.com


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 9, 2010)

I just forwarded the e-mail on to you.  I hope you didn't get 100 of them!!


----------



## csullivan (Sep 11, 2010)

*ICD 10 Connect*

Can someone please send me Volume 1 & 2 AAPC ICD 10 Connect. Thank you 
Medcoder 5


----------



## Qtcoder (Sep 18, 2010)

Where would you get a copy from.  I would like both volumes sent to me if possible.


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 20, 2010)

If you are an AAPC member, you would have automatically gotten the e-mails from AAPC for each volume.  If you are not a member, or are not receiving them for some reason, here is the link to sign up: https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/icd-10-connect.aspx

I'd be happy to forward the first two e-mails, but need e-mail addresses to do so.

Thanks,


----------

